# Discolored Ceiling Vent Covers



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Buy new ones:confused1:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

or you could just paint the old ones with a spray can .........they call them ''rattle cans'' around here but thats wierd if you ask me


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I spray them with flat white Rustoleum spray, and they disappear.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

They disappear, but don't they get dirtier in flat?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I prime them first with a coat of spray B-I-N then a topcoat or two of RustOleum Semi-gloss or Satin.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

jeffnc said:


> They disappear, but don't they get dirtier in flat?


I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> I prime them first with a coat of spray B-I-N then a topcoat or two of RustOleum Semi-gloss or Satin.


Thanks Gymschu, I also spray mine with bin or cover stain for bond, then finish. Neglected to say that.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I started using Krylon Fusion or the Rustoleum spray product made for painting plastic. Rustoleum (and maybe Krylon too know) makes a plastic primer you can cover with anything. Fusion comes in a rainbow colors making it nice if you are painting a darker color and do not want stark white vent covers, switch plates, etc.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Sdsester, thanks for turning on the light bulb. I've used Fusion before but never thought to use it for that purpose, not that I'm doing them by the dozens. But, I can save the primer coat and eliminate a step. Do you know if it bonds to baked enamel metal vents without prep or primer? The blue ceiling fan on my blog is painted with Fusion, but only for the color, not to bond to plastic. Thanks.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd soap and water clean the heck out of them first, of course.

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

jsheridan said:


> Do you know if it bonds to baked enamel metal vents without prep or primer? The blue ceiling fan on my blog is painted with Fusion, but only for the color, not to bond to plastic. Thanks.


Krylon says so but if you have a lot of them, Fusion is a bit pricey. I would get something cheaper in a regular spray can for them---Krylon, Rustoleum or whatever. And I guess if you want to be a purist you should take some steel wool to the enameled metal things, scruff the surface a bit and at least spot prime any bare spots of course---especially in a wet area like a bathroom.

Do try Fusion or the Rustoleum plastic paint or primer on switch plates, outlet covers and so forth. Or you could just shake your head because the painter before you didn't take a few extra minutes to remove them and just rolled over them. Still makes my blood boil.


----------

